# mangrove snapper



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

looking for mangrove snapper tonight. any suggestions on spots and bait to use? landlocked
thanks


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Saw a nice one pulled up on PCB pier last night at about 630 not sure what bait or rig he was using though


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Used to see a few caught under the Perdido pass bridge, west side, at night. Guys would have a long handled shrimp net and dip up live shrimp as they came by on an outgoing tide, then toss them out near the bridge pilings. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Got a buddy who catches alot under destin bridge with sand fleas off beach


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

Heard pickens was good but I only have day pass. Anybody know when the gate closes?


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

sundown... and picken's by the pilings rock's. Fresh shrimp under a 1/2 oz egg weight is usually what i use. or a small split. last time i got killed by grass. You gotta fish as close to the old building in the h20 though. too close to shore and it's solid pin-fish.


----------



## oneeyedhooker (Sep 8, 2013)

ive caught them inside the pass under docks and by the navy bridge. also under the three mile. nothing huge little over legal. but i use fluoro to a #1 gomakatsu fine wire hook and hide the hook in the shrimp. oh and make it a knocker rig. 1/8 oz weight. good luck


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I catch them on charters at Bob Sikes alot.. Try fishing really close to the pilings under the bridge with live shrimp. Carolina rig with 20lb leaded and a smaller hook, like a #1 circle works great!

Have not caught many on dead bait. Live shrimp and small bait fish seem to work the best


----------

